# Adding Stearic Acid to GLS



## 45parallelsoapco (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello!  First off, I want to say that I LOVE Irishlass' GLS recipe and have been using it faithfully.
I was just reading a different thread and see that some of you add Stearic Acid to your GLS.  Can I add it now that it has been diluted?
And if so, should i melt it in a separate container and add it to the cool diluted soap or should i heat it back up?
Any help would be great since i want some additional bubbles in my final product (plus want it a little thicker)
Thank you!


----------



## 45parallelsoapco (Jan 17, 2017)

as an update, my gls came out great after adding the stearic acid.  very bubbly and creamy.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 17, 2017)

How did I miss this thread? lol I'm glad it turned out well for you.  I'm late to the party, but I add stearic to my GLS formula containing cocoa butter and shea butter. I normally add it with my paste when diluting, but I've also done it after the fact with great results. 


IrishLass


----------



## 45parallelsoapco (Jan 18, 2017)

I love how it turned out!  I started with your method of making GLS.  I had been going through several threads here and saw the info about stearic acid and how it helps thicken, so i thought i would try it.  After 24 hours it didn't look too good - all the stearic acid had separated.  but another 24 hours after that and it is gorgeous!  Super creamy and soooo many bubbles.


----------



## HorseCreek (Feb 6, 2017)

I know this is a couple weeks old,  but can you add the stearic up front with  the rest of the oils? I know it will saponify then. I don't want to have to use heat to dilute.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 6, 2017)

The stearic acid in this case needs to remain stearic acid to get the results these folks are wanting. As you have already said, if you add it up front when you make the soap, you will end up with the sodium salt of stearic acid. Not the same thing.


----------

